# Looking for Hyatt primer?



## ready123go (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, interested in Hyatt timeshares, but having a difficult time finding some basic info regarding the mechanics of Hyatt.  Found Kal’s site and the info regarding reservation windows.  It was helpful, but I have additional questions.  Joined Yahoo Groups Hyatt, but I can’t seem to search through past posts by subject.  Just page by page.  Is there an owner’s forum out there?  

Also - Could I structure a Hyatt ownership so that I could reserve a resort EOY for the two weeks following Christmas (week 52 and week 1)?  If so, how?  We would like to alternate between Hyatt in Key West one Christmas holiday and another timeshare the following Christmas holiday.  I notice a few “floating weeks” contracts on the resale market.  Is it feasible to use a “floating weeks” ownership to do this?

I have a few more questions. Is there is a site where I could get these questions answered?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## Kal (Apr 28, 2011)

Unless you own the weeks of your desired stay you will have to get on the wait lists for those stays.  Remember, First come, first served so make your requests early.  Only owners of a specific unit/week get a "guaranteed reservation"


----------



## mwwich (May 1, 2011)

I can't comment directly on your holiday request, I would guess it's pretty difficult as owners of holiday weeks probably use them.  You would need to request well in advance.  We got a spring break week in Key West this past March, and already booked to Coconut Plantation next March; however we requested well ahead of time.


----------

